
The Great Baby Bust of 2017: Fertility Is Falling Faster Than You Realize - hudibras
https://medium.com/migration-issues/the-great-baby-bust-of-2017-2f63907402fc
======
patientplatypus
Ok, sure there's a fertility decline...and?

There are too many people using too many resources on our small finite planet.
Is good, no?

~~~
mankash666
Until they all get old and dependent on social security. There'll not be a big
enough working population to pay into the system for the seniors to draw out,
like in Japan. Stuff of economic recessions.

Conclusion: don't Netflix and chill, get moving and make a baby

~~~
JPLeRouzic
That the failure of one of those economic model for public healthcare (social
security) but what can one expect from a model invented at the time population
exploded (baby boomers) and then when emigration was encouraged?

What we need now is another economic model better fitted to the future
challenges. For me longer life, AI, neural tools and robots are clearly
somewhere in the picture, however I would not like to be in a culture of
perpetual holidays where everything is managed by robots and AI.

Augmenting the human being, socially, intellectually and physically is a much
better pathway.

